# Dangerous light?



## Tiarilir (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello! I got my hedgehog a week ago and she seems to feel comfortable around me already and loves her little open cage. However, I want to give her more space, and it so happens that I have a walk-in closet. 
The thing is though, I have a hobby of growing exotic plants (Kiwi, Passion fruit, citrus) and they need some lightning. I figured, since I read my hedgehog needs lightning as well, that I could possibly combine the two, since the plants could use a higher temperature as well. The light is very strong though, so I'm afraid it might hurt her eyes in some way or another. 
It's a 50W LED light with blue/red color. What do you think?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

The color and intensity of the light may bother her, and if it's kept on at night it will disrupt her normal activities. It's probably best for her to have her own setup.


----------

